# Victor Sinclair big dog Cigar Review - Mistaken I.D.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The review below is for the Vintage Select, my bad. The Big Dog is a short-filler cigar that is pure garbage, tastless and an embarrassment for Vic...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair big dog Cigar Review - Mistaken I.D.


----------

